# Board holder



## shekinteriors (Jan 17, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has a board holder it hooks to the side of a scissor lift so the drywall is not on the inside?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

you can screw on a 8'length of 1 5/8" track on the outside of rail ,it"ll work to carry the sheet.


----------



## shekinteriors (Jan 17, 2011)

I am looking to carry about 10 sheets at a time


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gas powered big lift will hold 11 safely inside the lift


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

everytime i hire board holders i just end up yelling at them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

shekinteriors said:


> I am looking to carry about 10 sheets at a time


We would lay 2x4 on the floor, 3 pieces maybe, sticking out 10 to 16" either side of the lift. One at the front, one at the back, one in the middle. You can just tie them down with wire. Not sure if you want to put ten sheets on though, maybe 5 to 6 at once, set up is more meant to do ceilings. Safety guys are not going to love you. Plus some of these new lifts will not move forward if your at a certain height. Safety feature built in on them. You half to come down to move so.....


----------

